
Constitutionally, Religious Gatherings Must Enjoy the Same Rights as Protests - fortran77
https://www.cato.org/blog/religious-assemblies-must-enjoy-same-rights-public-protests
======
mullingitover
I don't think religious gatherings should be banned explicitly, just that the
number of people sharing air indoors needs to be tightly regulated. With the
protests, they're at least outdoors and the vast majority are wearing masks.
If religious people can meet outdoors and wear masks in the same fashion, have
at it.

~~~
fortran77
As a person who attends organized religious services several times a week, I
can sort of see why the right to protest the Government may take precedence
over anything else. It's the one right you really can't touch even in an
emergency.

That being said, I really appreciated being able to attend a minyan last
Shabbos (outdoors, with restrictions).

~~~
washitallaway
If the reason for banning minyanim was to prevent loss of life, that same
argument can be made for allowing protests, to prevent loss of life.

------
HarryHirsch
Can we maybe give those that are arrested during protests give the same rights
that churchgoers enjoy? In church there is a good distance between families
and service is quick, but police seem to enjoy locking protesters up in
holding cells for far longer than necessary.

~~~
downerending
The proper comparison is between law-abiding protesters and law-abiding
churchgoers.

Yeah, protesters that break the law, especially by committing serious acts of
violence or property damage, can expect to spend quite a while in jail. Many
would say not nearly long enough.

~~~
jjgreen
Like slashing tyres?

~~~
ardy42
> Like slashing tyres?

Are you referring to this?

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/slashed-tires-
protests/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/slashed-tires-protests/)

> Law enforcement officers in Minnesota slashed the tires of cars parked near
> demonstrations against police brutality in May 2020.

> Rating: True

------
chkaloon
Churches are indoors, protests are outdoors typically.

~~~
hackeraccount
For what it's worth if someone had sad - "Please have service outside." I
think everyone who goes to church would have been happy. That wasn't presented
as an option. Frankly to me the idea seems more like after the fact
rationalization.

